# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Personalitete te shquara shqiptare

## Beni_Sh

NËNA TEREZE

Ganxhe Bojaxhiu lindi në Shkup më 27 gusht 1910. Prindërit e sajë ishin nga Kosova, babai Kola nga
Prizreni, ndersa nana Drane ishte nga Novosella e Gjakovës. Në moshën shtatëvjeçare nisi shkollimin,
së pari pranë famullisë, e pastaj në shkollën shtetërore. Pranë famullisë shkolla ishte në gjuhën shqipe
( katër vitet e para ), kurse ajo shtetërore në gjuhën sërbishte ( katër vitet e fundit të tetëvjeçares dhe gjimnazi ). Ishte tejet e mençur, shumë e dëgjueshme, gëzimi, hareja dhe dashuria e tërë familjes.

Vëllau Lazri e kujton kështu: " Ishte vajze normale, ndoshta pak e mbyllur.Qysh nga vitet e
parë të shkollës fillore hetohej talenti apo shkathtësia për mësim. Ishte nxënsja më e mirë në klasë,
gjithënjë e gatshme për të ju ndihmuar të tjerëve...

FARA E THIRRJES

Thirrja para së gjithash është dhanti e Zotit, vepra e tij, sepse ai na ka dashur së pari;
mirëpo ajo varet edhe prej gatishmërisë dhe bashkëpunimit tonë më Zotin. Ganxhja rrëfen kështu:
"Isha ende e re,12-vjeçare,kur në gjiun familjar kam dëgjuar për herë të parë zërin e thirrjes, kam
dëshiruar të i kushtohem në tërësi Zotit. Kam menduar për këtë dhe jam lutur plot
gjashtë vite. Së fundi jam bindur së Zoti më thërret në jetën rregulltare..." Së pari iu drejtue famulltarit më këtë pyetje: " Zotëri , si mund ta di unë a a më thërret Zoti apo jo?" Ai iu përgjigj:
" Nga gëzimi i yt. Nëse je gëzueshme kur mendon se Zoti të thërret, për ta shërbyer atë në të afërmit, atëherë kjo dmth. se ke thirrje". Vendimin përfundimtar Gonxhja e mori në Letnicë, të Komunës së Vitisë, para Zonjës së bekuar, natën e kremtës së Zonjës së Madhe, më 14 gusht 1928.
Nëna Tereze tregon:" Për herë të parë e kam dëgjuar zërin e Zotit, atë të thirrjes rregulltare,
në kishën e Zonjës se madhe në Letnicë...Me qiri në dorë dhe me zemër të dhëzur në dashuri kam vendosur:"Do ti kushtohem në tërësi Zotit".

Vargjet e Nenes sone te madhe

Jeta eshte mundesi
perfito nga ajo,
Jeta eshte e
bukur, adhuroje.
Jeta ehste enderr,
jetoje.
Jeta eshte sfide
perballu me te.
Jeta eshte loje, luaje.
Jeta eshte detyre
plotesoje.
Jeta eshte e shtrenjte,
vleresoje.
Jeta eshte pasuri,
ruaje.
Jeta eshte dashuri,
shijoje .
Jeta eshte mister,
zbuloje.
Jeta eshte dhimbje,
sfidoje.
Jeta eshte kenge,
kendoje.
Jeta eshte tragjedi,
shmangiu.
Jeta eshte fat,perfito.
Jeta eshte aventure,
kujdes.
Jeta eshte shume e
cmuar, duaje.
Jeta eshte lufte,
mesohu dhe me te.
Jeta eshte jete, lufto
per te ..."

----------


## darwin

*Karl Gega  !!!*


*projektuesi dhe konstruktori I PARE ne bote, qe arriti te coje "trenin nder male", me te famshmen hekurudhe te Semmering..*

*Shqiptar (megjithese i lindur ne Itali) 100% dhe krenar per kombin e vet !!*

ne Austri ka disa monumente mbi te   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## antares

At Gjergj Fishta! Ky Homer i kombit Shqiptar. Kush ka pasur fatin te lexoje jo vetem Lahuten po edhe pjesen tjeter te vepres do shohe qe ajo eshte me aktuale sot se sa dje. 
Ai arriti deri edhe te behet anetar i Akademise se Shkencave te Italise se asaj kohe dhe nje gje e tille nuk eshte pak.....
Pati fatin te vdiste perpara se bota dhe Shqiperia te fundosej ne barbari.......

----------

